# VPX: Is this the perfect LiPo SPEC pack?



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

I was just walking through Wal*Mart today and noticed the new VPX series from Black and Decker. The 7.2v battery (Unknown mAh) is about the same size as a 4-Cell NiMH battery pack and weighs less. The packs retail for $20 alone or $35 with quick charger system.

What more can you ask for SPEC racing? These batteries are tamper proof in a hard cased package. Did I mention the batteries are cheap and designed for power tools?

I can see these batteries being a perfect match for the 17.5 and 21.5 motors for SPEC racing in oval, 1/10 and 1/12 road course pan cars.

http://www.vpxsystem.com/


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

I think that it is a Lithium Ion battery NOT a LiPo.....


----------



## NastyButler (Dec 27, 2005)

Lithium polymer is still lithium ion, they are really Lithium-Polymer Ion but lipo is easier .

They are only 7v according to specs and connecting them up would be a problem.


----------



## McLin (Dec 5, 2001)

From a previous article…

“Today, the latest and greatest development in our hobby is the Lithium Ion Polymer batteries, or more commonly called lithium polymer, Li-Poly or LiPo. This is the technology that has developed from Lithium Ion. 

Getting even more technical for a minute; the lithium salt electrolyte is not held in an organic solvent like in the lithium ion design but it’s in a solid “polymer” composite called polyacrylonitrile. The advantage of using a polymer is that unlike the organic solvent, the polymer is not as flammable.”


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

rumor is that the packs contain two A123 Cells, 1100mah


----------

